# What determines a low PH food?



## kana (Apr 23, 2004)

Hi,

My cat has been strictly eating Wellness and Innova Evo canned and his last urinalysis showed a small amount of bacteria and possibly crystals. PH was at 7 which is the upper limits of normal. The vet once again gave me Hills and Iams low PH to try....even a sample bag of dry kibble :roll: I compared the labels side by side and I can't figure out what the advantage is to Hills or Iams low PH diet to Wellness or Evo.

What do I look for on the label? Is it the % of Ash or Magnesium? I'm really confused once again and trying to do the best for my cat.

Does anyone feed their cat feline Pride raw? Raw is naturally low PH right? 

Thank you


----------



## kana (Apr 23, 2004)

Thank you so much!

I think I got it finally! I have to admit that it all confuses me, but that article seems to be an easy read. 

So by reading the label of Evo canned it seems that it is a lot better then Wellness. But is Evo enough or should I try to do prepackaged raw? I still see fruit and veggies on the list. My cat was eating mostly Wellness. Is a little bit of fruit/veggies ok or should all be banned from my cat?


> INNOVA EVO
> 
> Turkey
> Chicken
> ...


----------



## kana (Apr 23, 2004)

Thank you again for helping me understand this all better.  

I have been looking into raw prepared. I tried Aunt Jennie's a few months back and he hated it.



> I think it's as good as you can get these days with better quality food.


Thats what I needed to hear! He loves his Evo, but it is harder to find so it wasn't his main canned food. It will be worth it to order it for him now that I know it is better.


----------

